
Can LSD Make You a Billionaire? - viana007
http://travel.globalish.com/can-lsd-make-you-a-billionaire-silicon-valley-tripping-goes-mainstream/
======
jostmey
That's a tough one because not everyone reacts to a drug in the same way.
Perhaps for some people psychedelic compounds and drugs are beneficial, but
for others they are not. Regardless, it is just stupid to insinuate that LSD
will make you wealthy beyond imagination.

~~~
beedogs
It's also a bit daft to not recognize the obvious hyperbole in the headline.

------
onemanstartup
To solve a hard problem with lsd, you must have this problem in your head in
the first place, and have knowledge that required to solve this problem.
Solution doesn't come from nowhere.

